# Carajo



## Aleksandra

Hola!

Necesito saber si es una palabra muy vulgar. Tengo que saber el matiz para buscar su "equivalente"polaco. Os doy un fragmento de la pelicula:

Ay Dios. Mierda!...
Guacha de mierda... Ay… te lo voy a descontar, carajo! Dora! Dora! Dónde mierda lo puso? Dónde estan las cosas estas para atar? La cinta en plastica. Ah! Carajo!
Para explicar:la senora
pisa una astilla de loza, su rostro se contrae, lleva su mano a la planta del pie y esta se mancha con sangre. 

SALUDOS


----------



## aleCcowaN

"Carajo" es una expresión grosera, aunque no se considera en la Argentina tan grosera como decir "mierda" y otras similares. Creo que es porque "carajo" no se puede usar sola para insultar a una persona. Pero si se puede "mandar al carajo" a una persona.

Si quieres encontrar una expresión similar, busca alguna palabra que se pueda decir sola como "¡Mierda!" pero que suene ligeramente menos grosera, y si no la hay, es preferible reemplazarla por ésta que poner alguna exclamación tonta equivalente como las castellanas  "¡cáspita!" o "¡recórcholis!", por lo menos en lo que toca a ser fiel al diálogo original.


----------



## elcampet

Carajo en México es una palabra vulgar, la película que viste seguramente no era *para todo púbico*;en lugar de tal palabra sonaría menos "crudo" usar como iterjección ¡demonios! por ejemplo. Saludos


----------



## pickypuck

En España el carajo normal no quiere decir prácticamente nada, pero el pequeño, es decir, el carajillo, es café con licor ^_^

¡Olé!


----------



## oxazol

carajo!! es un equivalente de joder!!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Aunque en México si es vulgar,no es tan grosero como otras expresiones de hecho muchos la usan como muletilla , Como en tu ejemplo.

¡Carajo! ¿Dónde puse el control remoto?
Como ves su uso es como el de demonios,


----------



## heidita

La acepción de carajo más vulgar es pene. Se usa sobre todo en Galicia.

¡Manda carayo! (me parece que es con y, ¿o es con ll?

Es una expresión muy corriente.

Pero es una expresión vulgar, así que debes buscar algo en ese sentido.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

heidita said:
			
		

> La acepción de carajo más vulgar es pene. Se usa sobre todo en Galicia.
> 
> ¡Manda carayo! (me parece que es con y, ¿o es con ll?
> 
> Es una expresión muy corriente.
> 
> Pero es una expresión vulgar, así que debes buscar algo en ese sentido.


¿Carayo? ¿carallo? ¿ES español?


----------



## tatius

"Carallo" sería gallego, miguelillo (acabo de leer que en gallego no existe la "y"). Pero qué fue antes, ¿el huevo o la gallina? ¿carallo o carajo?

He leído muy a menudo la palabra "carajo" en autores no especialmente vulgares (García Márquez, por ejemplo), así que sigo la opinión de aleC (Post nº 2).


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Si tatius yo también concuerdo con Ale, no es tan vulgar sólo u poco altisonante para lagunos puritanos, yo insisto que es más como una muletilla.


----------



## aleCcowaN

¡Calma!

Aleksandra está traduciendo este diálogo dentro de una película argentina que está, creo, subtitulando. Por eso contesté el grado de "gravedad" que la palabra merece dentro del contexto argentino donde se desarrolla el díalogo; y por eso mi deseo de sensibilizarla sobre este significado para que encuentre, como ella dijo "su equivalente polaco".

Obviamente el término tiene diferentes grados de tolerancia según el país que sea, y preferentemente el grupo de edad al cual el hablante pertenezca, por lo que es en sí mismo todo un tema de discusión.

Pero en la película una "señora" bastante mal hablada parece mezclar indicaciones con imprecaciones cuando se dirije a una, quizá, empleada doméstica, y lanza esta palabra cuando se lastima. De allí que considero que tiene que buscarse un equivalente bastante grosero, aunque menos que "mierda". Aquí las suavidades no serían fieles al original.


----------



## tatius

Claro, aleC, cada uno aporta su visión de la palabra en cuestión. 

Pero aprovecho la oportunidad para desahogarme y decir que siempre me han chocado los edulcorantes "recórcholis" y "demonios" típicos de los doblajes españoles antiguos. Si se pueden evitar y ser fieles al original, mucho mejor.


----------



## sicoticosandro

ayer staba viendo un programa argentino y censuraban la palabra, acá en chile no lo es.
Además me he fijado por ejemplo que en méxico hay muchas palabras como _chingada_ que no son consideradas palabrotas en otras partes.

Entonces ¿hay algún listado de palabrotas, malas palabras (en chile diríamos _garabatos, _que deforme jeje), que lo sean en todo el mundo hispanohablante?
¿como se define que es una palabrota, o en la RAE no existe las palabrotas propiamente tales (como categoría dentro de las palabras)?


P.D. Además quería agregar que en muchos foros (por ejemplo yahoo respuestas) hay tópicos que preguntan cual es el país más grosero, o donde se dicen más palabrotas. Y me da risa, porque todos dicen que su país es el más grosero (argentinos, mexicanos, españoles, etc.) y no lo son realmente, y se escuchan entre ellos, y no encuentran tan groseroal del otro país, y el del otro país no los encuentra grosero a ellos, y al final es un dialogo de sordos (sordos un tanto cerrados)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Es muy interesante tu pegunta. acá carajo, por ejemplo no sería censurado en la TV. Las que sí: chingar, pendejo, culo, culero, puñetas y por supuesto verga (aunque pueda ser el palo más largo del barco).

Algunas no, según el contexto: panocha puede ser un pan, o una vagina. 

No sé si habrá palabras que en todos lados sean consideradas "malas palabras".


----------



## Eva Maria

sicoticosandro said:


> ayer staba viendo un programa argentino y censuraban la palabra, acá en chile no lo es.
> Además me he fijado por ejemplo que en méxico hay muchas palabras como _chingada_ que no son consideradas palabrotas en otras partes.
> 
> Entonces ¿hay algún listado de palabrotas, malas palabras (en chile diríamos _garabatos, _que deforme jeje), que lo sean en todo el mundo hispanohablante?
> ¿como se define que es una palabrota, o en la RAE no existe las palabrotas propiamente tales (como categoría dentro de las palabras)?


 
Psicótico Sandro,

En España "carajo" sí es una palabrota. Tal vez antaño era más malsonante. Hoy en día habiendo cosas mucho más malsonantes que se oyen, ya no suena tan "fuerte" e incluso parece un improperio "de pueblo".

¿Sabes que nunca se me ha ocurrido buscar malas palabras en el sacrosanto diccionario de diccionarios de la Real? (En cambio en los de idiomas sí que las buscaba! Será que las palabras castellanas ya las sabía sin tener que consultarlas en el diccionario!)

EM


----------



## sarm

> En España "carajo" sí es una palabrota. Tal vez antaño era más malsonante. Hoy en día habiendo cosas mucho más malsonantes que se oyen, ya no suena tan "fuerte" e incluso parece un improperio "de pueblo".



¿Tu crees? para mi no es palabra malsonante aunque no es apropiado usarlo cuando se usa un lenguaje formal. Incluso el café con un chorrito de licor se llama "carajillo".
Supongo que _"puta"_ es una de esas palabras censurables en casi todos los paises de habla hispana.


----------



## sicoticosandro

sarm said:


> En España, carajo no es palabra malsonante aunque no es apropiado usarlo cuando se usa un lenguaje formal. Incluso el café con un chorrito de licor se llama "carajillo".
> Supongo que _"puta"_ es una de esas palabras censurables en casi todos los paises de habla hispana.




Si..._puta_ es una palabra ruda en todas partes, la amo..


----------



## Kangy

O sea, 'carajo' es palabrota, pero no sé por qué la censuran en la tele habiendo tantas palabras peores. La verdad es que me molesta el "Piiip!" en realidad.


----------



## L4ut4r0

sarm said:


> Supongo que _"puta"_ es una de esas palabras censurables en casi todos los paises de habla hispana.



No creo. El problema es el concepto, no la palabra. Si yo le digo a una mujer, sin ninguna razón y muy académicamente, "eres una prostituta", me gano un golpe. En cambio en la televisión pueden decir en horario de adultos, "en el barrio de las putas" o nombrar el libro de García Márquez "Memoria de mis putas tristes" o la película argentina "En la puta calle", o el eslogan de la película chilena "Casa de remolienda": la puta y santa verdad.


----------



## L4ut4r0

sicoticosandro said:


> ¿como se define que es una palabrota, o en la RAE no existe las palabrotas propiamente tales (como categoría dentro de las palabras)?



*carajo**.*
*1.     * m. malson. Miembro viril.

*huevón**, na**.*
*2.     * adj. despect. vulg. *imbécil*      (‖ alelado). U. t. c. s.

*polla**.*
*3.     * f. malson. *pene.*

*chucha**.*
*2.     * f. vulg._ Col._ y_ Perú._ *vulva.*

*chingar**.*
*2.     * tr. malson. Practicar el coito.

*coger**.* 
*31.     * intr. vulg._ Am._ Realizar el acto sexual.

La cosa está entre vulgar y malsonante. Por otra parte, al ver el significado te quedará claro porqué _carajo_ es malsonante. Aquí en Chile es una palabra que no significa nada, como diantre o recáspita.


----------



## Lord Delfos

...Sí... Es un poco raro lo de la palabra carajo acá en Argentina, porque nosotros no sabemos que es el miembro viril, yo siempre pensé que carajo era un lugar lejano, como "la loma de los quinotos"...

Creo que palabras internacionalmente malas, malsonantes o vulgares son todas aquellas que simplemente existen en todos los paises. Acá chingado significa corrido, torcido o errado, así que no hay problema. Creo que decididamente puta, culo, mierda, etc. son malas palabras internacionales porque, simplemente, existen en todos los paises y todos saben lo que significan.

PD: coincido con L4ut4r0.


----------



## Metztli

ToñoTorreón said:


> Es muy interesante tu pegunta. acá carajo, por ejemplo no sería censurado en la TV. Las que sí: chingar, pendejo, culo, culero, puñetas y por supuesto verga (aunque pueda ser el palo más largo del barco).quote]
> 
> Yo creo que en México "carajo" sí está considerada una mala palabra... no es tan fuerte como chingar o puta madre, pero sí la censuran en Televisa y no es una palabra que puedes decir delante de cualquier persona.
> 
> Me parece absurdo siendo una palabra tan común en la vida diaria, porque en México sí somos muy mal-hablados, no sé si los mas, pero si mucho... pero así es la censura.
> 
> A mí, igual que a Kingy, me molesta muchísimo el Piiip. Los diálogos y la película en sí pierden sentido por completo...


----------



## Aviador

L4ut4r0 said:


> *chucha**.*
> *2.     * f. vulg._ Col._ y_ Perú._ *vulva.*
> 
> *coger**.*
> *31.     * intr. vulg._ Am._ Realizar el acto sexual.



Creo que en la entrada _chucha_ faltó incluir a Chile. Aquí también es una forma *muy fea* de llamar a la vulva. Hasta se usa en insultos de los peores:

 Las almas sensibles no sigan leyendo.

- _ándate a la chucha_ = vete al demonio (claro que más fuerte).
- _chucha de tu madre = _hijo de puta (hasta peor, diría yo). 

_Coger_, en Chile, hasta hace muy poco, no tenía ninguna connotación sexual. Me parece que es un neologismo llegado de Argentina y otra palabra recientemente incorporada gracias a la globalización de las comunicaciones. Todavía no está (igual que _tirar_), con el sentido sexual, incorporada al vocabulario de todo el mundo aquí.

Saludos


----------



## sicoticosandro

Metztli said:


> ToñoTorreón said:
> 
> 
> 
> Es muy interesante tu pegunta. acá carajo, por ejemplo no sería censurado en la TV. Las que sí: chingar, pendejo, culo, culero, puñetas y por supuesto verga (aunque pueda ser el palo más largo del barco).quote]
> 
> Yo creo que en México "carajo" sí está considerada una mala palabra... no es tan fuerte como chingar o puta madre, pero sí la censuran en Televisa y no es una palabra que puedes decir delante de cualquier persona.
> 
> Me parece absurdo siendo una palabra tan común en la vida diaria, porque en México sí somos muy mal-hablados, no sé si los mas, pero si mucho... pero así es la censura.
> 
> A mí, igual que a Kingy, me molesta muchísimo el Piiip. Los diálogos y la película en sí pierden sentido por completo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igual es cómico, yo creo que todos los países creen que son mal hablados (chilenos, argentinos, españoles), y lo son, pero dentro de sus contextos. No creo que pueda haber unos más que otros
Click to expand...


----------



## mirx

sicoticosandro said:


> Metztli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Igual es cómico, yo creo que todos los países creen que son mal hablados (chilenos, argentinos, españoles), y lo son, pero dentro de sus contextos. No creo que pueda haber unos más que otros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo no. Soy mexicano y creo que los españoles son mucho más mal hablados que los mexicanos, y no porque tengan más malas palabras sino porque -creo- que las usan en contextos más flexibles.
> 
> Carajo en México no es mala palabra, y no se relaciona con el pene. Un carajo es un cabrón (ésta última si es mala palabra). Las mamás les dicen a los niños. ¡Ay muchacho carajo, ya te volviste a ensuciar!
> 
> Ya hay un hilo que discute este mismo tema. *Aquí* el enlace.
> 
> Saludishos.
Click to expand...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

"Vete al carajo" por acá es "vete al demonio".
"Está hasta el carajo" es que está muy lejos o muy lleno.

Definitivamente carajo acá no es pene.


----------



## lamartus

ToñoTorreón said:


> "Vete al carajo" por acá es "vete al demonio".
> "Está hasta el carajo" es que está muy lejos o muy lleno.
> 
> Definitivamente carajo acá no es pene.



Por aquí tampoco. De hecho hay lugares donde se usa como interjección:

- ¡Anda carajo! Se me olvidava llevarme el abrigo.

El tema es que quizá como sirve para frases que no son del todo amables:

- Vete al carajo (al demonio, a la mierda).
- Me importa un carajo. (Si respondes así a algo que te dicen estás siendo muy desagradable).

pueda ser que nos suene a palabrota, pero al menos yo no lo consideraría como tal (aquí ).

Luego está la parte femenina "caraja" que por mis rumbos la gente la usa como sinónimo de _borrachera.
_
Saludos a todos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá, además, también podempos decir:

¡Carajo! ¡Se me olvidó ir por el jefe al aeropuerto!

Caray también es usado.


----------



## chics

Pero esto de la censura depende de muchas cosas... 

Hay unos cuantos profesionales en el ámbito de la literatura, el cine, el espectáculo... que sabemos que en cuanto abren la boca, "me importa un carajo" es lo más suave que van a decir. Y se oye en los programas, entrevistas, telenoticias, etc. Luego también tenemos (mismo país, mismo canal de tele) el típico programa de cotilleos o de telerealidad, en el que se tapa con un pitido cada vez que alguien dice alguna palabrota, como es constante, y ya puestos, tapan hasta "mierda" y "borracho", que no tienen nada. Además siempre queda muy clara la palabra que dicen, no lo entiendo, como que destaca más. 

Y las verdaderas censuras y penas se dan por los contenidos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá mierda se censura en los medios. Borracho no.


----------



## Indiana (Nahuel)

Hola. En Argentina no significa pene, ni es una verdadera mala palabra. Carajo era la parte superior del barco, una especie de balcón sobre el poste mayor donde iban los vigias. Que te hicieran ir al carajo, significaba: estar sin ningún tipo de reparo ante las inclemencias del tiempo, que peligraras si no te agarrabas fuerte en el caso de una gran tormenta y sobre todo que hicieras guardia de noche (lo que significaba, trabajar de día, velar por el barco en la noche y seguir trabajando de día; seguramente eran más flexibles con el que hacia guardia porque le tocaba y no porque era castigado). Por eso que te manden al carajo sonaba feo, según el contexto inicial, que no es el actual. Por su parte carajo en esa epoca, significaba el nombre de una parte del barco, así que no sonaría tan mal, salvo que te mandaran allá.
Para nosotros mandar al carajo, es mandar a la mierda. Ya sea en el sentido de mandar al otro lejos o para evitar que nos moleste, etc. sería "porque no te vas al carajo con tus pavadas".
Muchas palabras a las que llamamos malas en realidad no lo son en otros lados. Hasta puede ser que en donde se las use como insulto, en realidad no sean malas; ejemplo: "argolla" (vágina y aro para colgar algo), pero otras que si son malas pueden no significar insultos: "puta" (ramera) pero si digo "cantaste de puta madre" (cantaste bien), "estamos como las putas" (en el juego del truco, significa decir a los contrarios que si se acepta el envido o truco cuando les falta un punto para ganar, porque si no lo aceptamos les daremos ese último punto de manera automatica por negarnos).


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

¿Palabrota? nada que ver, por lo menos no aquí en Venezuela. Lo que si pienso es que no es una palabra que queda muy bonita en la boca de una mujer, y por eso será más frecuente escucharla de la boca de un hombre. Por acá su función es la de interjección: ¡eso es así porque yo digo carajo!

Saludos.


----------



## tigercita

yo creo que que noe s palabrota .. en mi papis carajo se lo utiliza  cuandoo .. estas tomandooo un cafe , y se te riega en tu saco preferido y dices carajoooo.. se ensucioo.. o crajoo.. no moleste s a ytu hermano.. oo caroo deja la tele en paz en un solo canal.

en mi pais no es considerada mala palabra...


----------



## Qua

Buenas , siempre me he preguntado que significa *carajo* . 

Resulta que en un libro me lo explica : Carajo es *espardenya*  ( _no lleva  acento_) . Espardenya es un marisco ( no molusco ) típico  de la Costa Braba   de cuerpo ovalado de 30 cm .  Solo se come su  apreciada parte blanca  interna . _Su nombre significa_* alpargata*  , hace referencia a su forma . Se puede preparar rebozado y frito y salteado a la plancha . Zoológicamente  es un _equinodermo holoturoideo_  ( _stichopus regatlis_ ) similar al _cohomnbro de mar _. En Cataluña se le nombra también por *Llongo* . 

Todo lo que he escrito esta en el diccionario culinario de Gastronomía , dieta y nutrición de Ginés Vivancos .

 Todo lo dicho me lo puede confrima alguien de Cataluña , gracias.

Saludos


----------



## xnavar

Todo lo que hace referencia al marisco espardenya es correcto, que se tradujera por carajo no tenía ni idea , en Catalunya, desde luego, no se dice espardenya cuando alguien quiere decir carrajo


----------



## Qua

¿Qué es lo que significa carajo para los de America ?


----------



## zalacain56

Que yo sepa, carajo significa pene (miembro viril). En España es malsonante pero apenas se usa; excepto en Galicia, donde es bastante frecuente. 
En américa creo que se usa más.
Por cierto Qua, se dice "Costa Brava" no "Costa Braba"


----------



## Rayines

Qua said:


> ¿Qué es lo que significa carajo para los de Am*é*rica ?


En *este link *se trató.


----------



## Kira05

hola a todos.. 

?sebéis si la palabra carajo procede del argot?

gracias


----------



## oa2169

Lo malsonante de la palabra carajo depende del tono con que se diga.

Puedo decir en tono muy suave: Ah carajo, qué tarde es!
o puedo decir: QUE CARAJO ES LO QUE QUIERES? (gritando)

Entonces, lo que ofende no es la palabra si no el tono con que se pronuncie.

A propósito: Sé que en Venezuela le dicen a los niños "carajito".

"Este carajito es tu hijo?"


----------



## Camilo1964

oa2169 said:


> A propósito: Sé que en Venezuela le dicen a los niños "carajito".
> 
> "Este carajito es tu hijo?"


Totalmente cierto. Además carajo/a equivale a tipo/a. Ej: _Ese carajo es muy buena gente_. Y también como lugar al cual mandar de paseo a quien no se quiere tener presente en un momento dado: _¡Anda y vete al carajo!
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es una palabra tradicional heredada del latín vugar por comparación de forma con un palo, que es lo que designa en principio (cf. gal. _garabullo_, 'palito'). La etimología exacta es dudosa: o bien de un diminutivo latino _characulum_ (tomado del gr. xάραξ 'palo', 'rodrigón'), o bien, según Corominas, de una _raíz céltica muy antigua_ que no debatiré aquí por salir de los límites razonables de un mensaje.
En gallego aún mantiene su sugnificado original de 'pene' con fuerza en el uso, pero también, con cierta entonación, es un taco, un apoyo lingüístico o incluso muletilla, desprovisto de toda semántica y puro apoyo lingüístico al tono de voz que contiene el verdadero mensaje. En el mismo caso están, _coño, mierda, hostia_ y todo el grupo de las _blasfemias_, y en otros sitios otras palabras.
Sólo deben ser _propias del lenguaje oral y en situaciones no formales_. En estos casos no hay problemas de uso (incluso hasta convertirse en muletillas, es decir, apoyos a la expresión). Su _uso abusivo denota falta de expresión lingüística_, pero repito, *lo que ofende son el tono y el contexto*, no la palabra en sí, vacía de su semántica original.


----------



## zalacain56

Aleksandra, danos el ejemplo en español y a lo mejor te lo podemos decir en polaco, sobre todo dinos de si es español de España o de otro país (dinos cuál). En español de España, generalmente es vulgar y equivalría a "pizda". Pero ya ves que hay muchas variaciones.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

L4ut4r0 said:


> *chucha**.*
> *2.     * f. vulg._ Col._ y_ Perú._ *vulva.*


Caray, últimamente he visto muchos errores en la RAE (y no me canso de escribirles, y sólo una vez me han tenido en cuenta ).

En Colombia a la vulva se le dice "chocha", no "chucha". "Chucha" es como llamamos al mal olor de la axilas.

*Nota:* "Chocha" también se le llama a la típica "abuela terca y testaruda" (Así como "chocho" al abuelo terco y testarudo); y también existen una semillas de color rojo intenso con manchas negras llamadas "chochas" (verlas. Más). Rara vez se usa con estos sentidos, pero es posible.



Volviendo al tema, creo que no hay nada más cierto que lo siguiente:


oa2169 said:


> Lo malsonante de la palabra carajo depende del tono con que se diga.
> 
> Puedo decir en tono muy suave: Ah carajo, ¡qué tarde es!
> o puedo decir: ¡QUÉ CARAJO ES LO QUE QUIERES? (gritando)
> 
> Entonces, lo que ofende no es la palabra sino el tono con que se pronuncie.


----------



## Calambur

XiaoRoel said:


> *lo que ofende son el tono y el contexto*, no la palabra en sí, vacía de su semántica original.


A mí me gusta la palabrita. Qué notable que, careciendo, casi, de significado en español, resulte a veces tan expresiva.

¿Tiene algo que ver con *carajillo*?


----------



## didakticos

oa2169 said:


> Lo malsonante de la palabra carajo depende del tono con que se diga.
> 
> Puedo decir en tono muy suave: Ah carajo, qué tarde es!
> o puedo decir: QUE CARAJO ES LO QUE QUIERES? (gritando)
> 
> Entonces, lo que ofende no es la palabra si no el tono con que se pronuncie.
> 
> A propósito: Sé que en Venezuela le dicen a los niños "carajito".
> 
> "Este carajito es tu hijo?"


Un poco tarde, pero dicen que más vale tarde que nunca. *Creo* que en Costa Rica *carajo* no es una mala palabra ni tampoco es malsonante, excepto que mi abuela hubiera sido una mala hablada de marca mayor. Para mi, el escuchar _*carajo*_ es como oír llover. (NOTA: Que me corrija swift si anda por ahí. No por mi abuela, digo, sino por el término ).

Seguramente fue por eso que, cuando leí _Cien años de soledad_ por primera vez, no pude captar en toda su plenitud la carga emocional que tenía el término cuando Ursula lo usó por única vez en toda la novela:

_Recordando estas cosas mientras alistaban el baúl de José Arcadio, Úrsula se preguntaba si no era preferible acostarse de una vez en la sepultura y que le echaran la tierra encima, y le preguntaba a Dios, sin miedo, si de verdad creía que la gente estaba hecha de fierro para soportar tantas penas y mortificaciones; y preguntando y preguntando iba atizando su propia ofuscación, y sentía unos irreprimibles deseos de soltarse a despotricar como un forastero, y de permitirse por fin un instante de rebeldía, el instante tantas veces anhelado y tantas veces aplazado de meterse la resignación por el fundamento, y cagarse de una vez en todo, y sacarse del corazón los infinitos montones de malas palabras que había tenido que atragantarse en todo un siglo de conformidad. 
-¡Carajo! -gritó._

G.G.Marquez: Cien años de soledad. Ed. Sudamericana, Argentina, 1970. P. 216.


----------



## Calambur

didakticos said:


> Seguramente fue por eso que, cuando leí _Cien años de soledad_ por primera vez, no pude captar en toda su plenitud la carga emocional que tenía el término cuando Ursula lo usó por única vez en toda la novela:
> 
> _[...]_
> _-¡Carajo! -gritó._
> 
> G.G.Marquez: Cien años de soledad. Ed. Sudamericana, Argentina, 1970. P. 216.


Por ahí, José Arcadio Buendía dice algo así (cito de memoria):
_-¡Carajo! -gritó-. Hemos buscado el mar por todas partes sin encontrarlo, y lo hemos encontrado ahora sin buscarlo_ (etc.).

Creo que está en el primer capítulo.


----------



## Josenaza

"CARAJO" originalmente viene del nombre que se le daba a la pequeña plataforma donde se paraba el vigía de los barcos, ubicada en el extremo superior del palo mayor, que efectivamente, como se dijo antes, se denomina: "VERGA". De ahi la expresión "vete al carajo" propia de los marineros que querían significar el otro su deseo de tenerlo lo más lejos posible.


----------



## didakticos

Calambur said:


> Por ahí, José Arcadio Buendía dice algo así (cito de memoria):
> _-¡Carajo! -gritó-. Hemos buscado el mar por todas partes sin encontrarlo, y lo hemos encontrado ahora sin buscarlo_ (etc.).
> 
> Creo que está en el primer capítulo.


¡Hola Cala! Sí, la palabra _*carajo*_ se repite mucho en la novela, pero para mi era como oír llover porque no es una mala palabra para mí, y creo que en Costa Rica tampoco.

Lo que quiero decir es que cuando leí ese fragmento por primera vez, en el que Ursula usa la "palabrota" _por única vez _en toda la novela, no capté la gran carga emocional que tenía. Mi abuela hubiera preferido otra palabrota muy diferente.

No sé si me explico.


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *didakticos*: para mí tampoco es una mala palabra, es más, me resulta muy expresiva; pero convengamos en que su uso es coloquial. Por lo que sea, no sería bien admitida en una reunión de protocolo o similar, digo.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Había prometido descansar de los foros de lengua por un espacio razonable de tiempo, pero ya que me han invocado, por no decir conminado... p).

Decir, en primer lugar, que la voz _carajo_ pertenece ciertamente al registro coloquial en el habla costarricense. Es una palabra que se oye en boca de gente de toda clase, en todo tipo de intercambios. El entrenador de fútbol Alexandre Guimaraes usaba a menudo la expresión "¡a celebrar carajo!" cuando obtenía una victoria, y ese grito pasaba sin mayores consecuencias en los noticiarios.

También es común el diminutivo "carajillo", con el mismo significado que "niño, muchacho, chiquillo". Lo usan niños y adultos, también sin que se sonrose nadie.

En el habla popular, para halagar a alguien que está muy bien vestido, o también como chota cuando alguien parece estar enamorado, se usa la locución interjectiva "¡ay carajo!". Es expresión popular, insisto, y no se oiría entre gente de cierta educación.

Entre varones, es común usar "carajo" con valor anafórico en la conversación, para referirse a algún individuo de quien se sobreentiende la identidad, bien sea porque ya se lo ha mencionado, o porque existe otra referencia contextual: _ese carajo es la pura chapa_ (= torpe).

A mi abuela sí le molestaría que cualquiera de sus nietos empleara la palabra en cuestión. Ha de ser un asunto de educación. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

Josenaza said:


> "CARAJO" originalmente viene del nombre que se le daba a la pequeña plataforma donde se paraba el vigía de los barcos, ubicada en el extremo superior del palo mayor, que efectivamente, como se dijo antes, se denomina: "VERGA". De ahi la expresión "vete al carajo" propia de los marineros que querían significar el otro su deseo de tenerlo lo más lejos posible.



Enhorabuena, Josenaza. Tu primera intervención y parece que haces bingo. O, por lo menos, tu explicación parece muy plausible, máxime si tenemos en cuenta que "carajo" y "verga" son sinónimos cuando queremos significar el pene.
He rebuscado en los diccionarios, y la explicación más extensa que he hallado sobre los orígenes de la palabra es la siguiente:

«_*carajo*_

  Palabra con orígenes oscuros, es vieja compañera de nuestro idioma desde hace más de seiscientos años, aunque algunos aseguran que, bajo otras formas, ya consta como apodo poco honroso en un documento del siglo XIII, con lo que su pertenencia a nuestra lengua tiene más carta de naturaleza que otras muchas voces, quizá más pudibundas, y que no han necesitado recurrir a eufemismos, ridículos en muchos casos, como canejo, caramba o caracoles, etc.

    Pues bien, esta forma de designar el órgano sexual masculino puede tener su origen en la palabra del catalán quer, que significa 'peñasco', que habría producido un aumentativo como querall o carall, de donde en español tendríamos carajo, en gallego carallo, y en portugués caralho. Parece lógico pensar que esta expresión tuvo que nacer como habla propia de la marginalidad, como ocurre actualmente con hablas jergales como el cheli, por ejemplo, o, sin ir más lejos, con el habla coloquial española que llama olla o tarro a la cabeza, o piños a los dientes. Bastaba con que una roca o un peñasco tuvieran forma alargada («fálica» para ser más exactos) para que sirviera como referente de una parte del cuerpo humano, similar en la forma y, quizá, en la dureza. El resto es fácil.

    No falta, no obstante, quien afirma que carajo era el nombre de una tribu india de Brasil, hipótesis cimentada por la idea de que la terminación -ajo no es realmente española sino criolla, y por un documento en el que se habla de una misa en una isla desierta de Brasil celebrada en 1500, y en el que podemos leer: «[...] a empezó a impartir a las masas indias -los tiples, los caribes, los borrosos, los carajos y otras tribus- los elementos de la doctrina cristiana[...]». Lo que se ignora es si dicha tribu estaba o no especialmente caracterizada por el atributo que nos ocupa.

    Pero hay más. Algunos hacen derivar la palabra del latín vulgar *characulu(m), 'palo pequeño', diminutivo de *charax, a su vez procedente del griego járax, -akos, que significa 'palo, rodrigón'. En la misma línea, otros autores aseguran que la palabra procede del verbo latino carere, es decir, 'cardar lana', quizá por el movimiento de vaivén que recuerda el acto sexual, metonimia funcional del carajo, habida cuenta de que en catalán coloquial, por ejemplo, cardar significa también 'copular'.»

Saludos,


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

Calambur said:


> A mí me gusta la palabrita. Qué notable que, careciendo, casi, de significado en español, resulte a veces tan expresiva.
> ¿Tiene algo que ver con *carajillo*?



Hola, Calambur:
Como veo que nadie te contesta, lo hago yo.
Supongo que con "carajillo" te refieres al café con un chorro de coñac (o anís, o ron o el licor que sea) que se toma por aquí (¿en Argentina también?).
Pues sí, tiene que ver con "carajo" (entendido éste como "pene"), aunque ignoro la razón.
Me baso en que en Cataluña al pene se le llama vulgarmente "cigala", y al carajillo, "cigaló".

Saludos,


----------



## Calambur

El Caballero Audaz said:


> Hola, Calambur:
> Como veo que nadie te contesta, lo hago yo.
> Supongo que con "carajillo" te refieres al café con un chorro de coñac (o anís, o ron o el licor que sea) que se toma por aquí (¿en Argentina también?).
> Pues sí, tiene que ver con "carajo" (entendido éste como "pene"), aunque ignoro la razón.
> Me baso en que en Cataluña al pene se le llama vulgarmente "cigala", y al carajillo, "cigaló".
> 
> Saludos,


Gracias, *Caballero*, por tu respuesta. 
Sí, mi pregunta apuntaba al café con licor (por aquí no es costumbre beberlo, y si alguien quisiera pedirlo en un bar, debería describir lo que quiere, pues dudo que cualquier mozo/camarero entienda *carajillo*).
Lo que sigo sin entender es la relación de _carajillo_ con _carajo, _pero si vos también la ignorás, me quedo más tranquila.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Si tatius yo también concuerdo con Ale, no es tan vulgar sólo u poco altisonante para lagunos puritanos, yo insisto que es más como una muletilla.



De acuerdo, en lo personal me suena menos vulgar que mierda.


----------



## Calambur

Janis Joplin said:


> ...me suena menos vulgar que mierda.


A mí también.


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

Calambur said:


> Gracias, *Caballero*, por tu respuesta.
> Sí, mi pregunta apuntaba al café con licor (por aquí no es costumbre beberlo, y si alguien quisiera pedirlo en un bar, debería describir lo que quiere, pues dudo que cualquier mozo/camarero entienda *carajillo*).
> Lo que sigo sin entender es la relación de _carajillo_ con _carajo, _pero si vos también la ignorás, me quedo más tranquila.



Me entretuve buceando en Google, a ver si conseguía desentrañar "el misterio" , pero sin éxito.
Lo único que puedo añadir es que tal vez el origen del bebistrajo (y lo trato así porque detesto los carajillos) sea francés. Me baso en que en "Papillon" el protagonista narra que, estando preso en Colombia, invitó varias veces a los guardianes a beber café con coñac, que él llama "café a la francesa" (sic - aunque cito de memoria y cabe en lo posible que fuera "a la marsellesa", lo cual también sería "sic").

Un cordial saludo,


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

¿Alguien entiende porque carajo es una mala palabra? Yo la uso con frecuencia y entiendo que carajo es la parte más alta de una fragata o barco donde hay un palo con un mirador. En la antiguedad te mandaban al carajo para ver el horizonte o lo que fuese y era peligroso. Te mandaban al carajo porque eras el menos importante, supongo. Me pregunto : ¿qué se entiende por carajo?


----------



## Yael

Creo que te has respondido tu propia pregunta. Te mandaban al carajo si no eras importante, por lo que mandarte al carajo era algo negativo (además de peligroso). Este significado negativo se fue expandiendo con el tiempo, imagino, y sumado al hecho de que son pocos los que conocen mucho de vocabulario marítimo, la frase quedó con un significado negativo o de insulto sin mucha relación a su significado literal.

Por supuesto, todo esto es lo que se me ocurre que debe haber pasado, pero no tengo ninguna fuente que lo verifique. Estaría bueno si alguien más encontrase algo.


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

En general a la gente le suena mal y yo explico esto que no se de donde carajo lo saque, pero me llama la atención ¿por qué si no saben que significa sientan tan grosera esta palabra? Gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Aviador

Eso del origen náutico de _carajo_ me huele a invento. A lo más, ese significado podría ser posterior al original. Para mí, el primer significado de carajo es simplemente _pene_ y, como tal, una palabra inapropiada en algunos contextos. El mismo significado tienen los cognados _carall_, en catalán, y _caralho_, en portugués.


----------



## Calambur

Y "carallo" en galego. Me encanta esa palabra.


----------



## Colchonero

Y de ahí, escarallar. Un verbo que me gusta y que uso a menudo.


----------



## Calambur

Hermoso. Lo anoto para usarlo. 
Por aquí decimos *encarajinar*.


----------



## Darojas

oa2169 said:


> Lo malsonante de la palabra carajo depende del tono con que se diga.
> 
> Puedo decir en tono muy suave: Ah carajo, qué tarde es!
> o puedo decir: QUE CARAJO ES LO QUE QUIERES? (gritando)
> 
> Entonces, lo que ofende no es la palabra si no el tono con que se pronuncie.
> 
> A propósito: Sé que en Venezuela le dicen a los niños "carajito".
> 
> "Este carajito es tu hijo?"


Estoy de acuerdo. Buena parte del sentido de las 'palabrotas' está en el tono con que se canten pues de él depende si son ofensivas o no lo son. "¡Marica, no jodás, se te olvidó venir!" puede ser una expresión llena de cordialidad.


----------



## dorianita

Buenas tardes a todos, 
quisiera saber si ustedes conocen algún sinónimo de "carajo". 

Gracias


----------



## swift

De conocerlos, conocemos muchos, Dorianita. ¿En qué contexto deseas emplear ese término y en cuál de sus acepciones?


----------



## dorianita

Como exclamación, por ejemplo. "él no se olvida de nada, carajo!"


----------



## swift

¿Con tono de enojo, de irritación, de admiración, de sorpresa...?


----------



## Aviador

En todo caso, como sustantivo, el sinónimo más universal de carajo es pene. La diferencia con este término es que carajo es coloquial o derechamente malsonante.


----------



## dorianita

yo sé que en España por ejemplo existe "Coño", en Cuba "Pinga", en Perú "chucha", y en Argentina, México u otros países? 
Quisiera saber si hay formas más típicas? Hablo de cualquier tipo de exclamación.
Gracias


----------



## swift

¿Ya leíste las otras discusiones sobre 'carajo'? No me ha quedado claro lo que buscas.


----------



## dorianita

Hola swift, 
estoy analizando un texto de un escritor argentino y quiero saber si en lugar de "carajo" el autor hubiera podido utilizar otros términos más argentinos o mexicános (ya que había vivido en México). 
Gracias


----------



## oa2169

Aviador said:


> En todo caso, como sustantivo, *el sinónimo más universal de carajo es pene*. La diferencia con este término es que carajo es coloquial o derechamente malsonante.



Yo pensaba que, como sustantivo, el sinónimo más universal de carajo/carajito era *niño*.

Saludos.

De todas maneras hay tres sinónimos de "carajo" como interjección: "Caramba", "caray" y "ajo". Las tres están en el DRAE.


----------



## Erreconerre

dorianita said:


> Como exclamación, por ejemplo. "él no se olvida de nada, carajo!"



En la oración _Él no se olvida de nada, ¡carajo!_ se usa _carajo_ como una interjección que denota disgusto, sorpresa, etc. Y este caso se puede sustituir correctamente por ¡caramba!


----------



## mirx

Erreconerre said:


> El la oración _Él no se olvida de nada, ¡carajo!_ se usa _carajo_ como una interjección que denota disgusto, sorpresa, etc. Y este caso se puede sustituir correctamente por ¡caramba!


 Y un poco más malsonante, por _¡chin__gado!_



oa2169 said:


> Yo pensaba que, como sustantivo, el sinónimo más universal de carajo/carajito era *niño*.



En México carajo nunca es utilizado como "pene", de hecho yo en estos foros fue donde me enteré que en algunos sitios tiene ese significado. Efectivamente, carajo se usa mucho para referirse a los niños, sobre todo a los que son traviesos.


----------



## Dianette

_"Él no se olvida de nada ... caramba, caracoles, púchicas, miércoles .. "_

Todos estos sinónimos pensando en expresiones "suaves" que denotan un poco de frustración o enojo.
En Ecuador se utiliza carajo como una expresión que denota enojo, frustración, rabia, etc y da más fuerza a la frase.
Saludos!


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Acá en Argentina, carajo, no se usa para pene (y no es que falten términos vulgares contundentes para el falo: pij*, verg*, garch*, chot* y decenas más).

Tampoco se usaría carajo como sinónimo de niño, en todo caso para niño se usa pendejo (que según los casos puede sonar cariñoso o muy despreciativo).

Por el ejemplo que pone Dorianita y los paralelos que da (coño, pinga, chucha) presumo que quiere alternativas vulgares de carajo, así que caray y caramba (eufemismos) no sirven.

Creo que podrían caber mierda y puta. (sorete, también)

¡No se olvida de nada, _carajo_! — ¡No se olvida de nada, _mierda_!
¿Qué _carajo_ querés! ¿Para qué viniste! —¿Qué _puta_ querés! ¿Para qué viniste!
¡No entiendo un carajo! - ¡No entiendo un sorete!

Ayudaría conocer de qué autor se trata, qué época refleja el texto y un breve fragmento de dónde aparece usada la palabra. Pero con los datos provistos se me ocurren las sugerencias mencionadas.


----------



## Aviador

oa2169 said:


> Yo pensaba que, como sustantivo, el sinónimo más universal de carajo/carajito era *niño*.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> De todas maneras hay tres sinónimos de "carajo" como interjección: "Caramba", "caray" y "ajo". Las tres están en el DRAE.


Parece que en algunos lugares se ha perdido el significado original de _miembro viril_ y se ha sustituido por otros. Sin embargo, el hecho de que se usen los eufemismos que mencionas, oa2169, a saber _caramba_ y _caray_, atestigua que en algún momento allí también _carajo_ era un término que se debía evitar.
El castellano no es la única lengua romance en que existe un derivado de ese "origen incierto" que dan los diccionarios. Hay cognados en catalán (_carall_), portugués (_caralho_) y gallego (_carallo_). En todas estas lenguas el significado es _pene_.
En Chile no se usa en absoluto este término con el significado de _niño_ y, de oírlo, creo que no nos sonaría nada de bien.


----------



## KirkandRafer

dorianita said:


> yo sé que en España por ejemplo existe "Coño", en Cuba "Pinga", en Perú "chucha", y en Argentina, México u otros países?
> Quisiera saber si hay formas más típicas? Hablo de cualquier tipo de exclamación.
> Gracias


En España diría que "joder" es incluso más típico que "coño".


----------



## Advanced +

"Vete al carajo", en canarias se usa para referirse a "vete a la mierda" (disgusto)


----------



## oa2169

Aviador said:


> Parece que en algunos lugares se ha perdido el significado original de _miembro viril_ y se ha sustituido por otros. Sin embargo, el hecho de que se usen los eufemismos que mencionas, oa2169, a saber _caramba_ y _caray_, atestigua que en algún momento allí también _carajo_ era un término que se debía evitar.





Puede ser. Investigaré.

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

dorianita said:


> yo sé que en España por ejemplo existe "Coño"


Hola
 No sé si lo que buscas es una exclamación o un sinónimo de carajo; desde luego, coño no lo es, al contrario, es sinónimo (vulgar) de vagina.


----------



## Pedrera

Y como se puede reemplazar la palabra o siguiente oración entera, o sea, me refiero con otros términos coloquiales, mucho más formales.

¿dónde *carajos* estamos? 

Ej:
 - ¿Donde diablos estamos?
-¿Donde rayos nos hemos metido?
-etc.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Yo siempre creí que el carajo era el lugar del vigía en los barcos a vela. 
Los mandaban castigados (los mandaban al carajo) porque era el lugar de mayor balanceo y peor condición clímática de un barco.
Aqui es una interjección, está como vaciada de contenido, nadie diría:

No se olvida de nada, pene! 
------------------------------------------------------

No se olvida de nada, la concha de su madre!
...., que lo parió!
..., la gran puta!
..., mierda!

y un sinfín de etcéteras.


----------



## Maximino

Yo usaría ‘¡caramba!’ o ‘¡caray!’ como sinónimos más decentes de ‘’¡carajo!

"él no se olvida de nada, ¡caramba!"
"él no se olvida de nada, ¡caray!"


Saludos


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Conozco *¡Canejo!* como sinónimo de carajo.
Canejo se usaba/¿usa? en lenguaje gauchesco. Ver _Historietas de Paturuzú_... 


Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Por más que lo intento, no logro imaginarme a un peruano gritando:
"¡Viva el Perú, pene!"
"¡Viva el Perú, cáspita!"
"¡Viva el Perú, caray!"
U otras similares.
Yo creo que lo de malsonante hasta por ahí nomás, depende del contexto.
Fino no es, claramente, pero...


Edito para quienes están un poco más lejos:

“¡Viva el Perú, carajo!” es una especie de grito de guerra de nuestros vecinos del norte.
Hay un gran poema de Jorge Donayre, musicalizado, en TúTubo que les recomiendo escuchar.
Creo que vale la pena aclarar que la expresión en estas latitudes es sólo una interjección, alejada de cualquier posible significado original.
_


----------



## jorgema

Vampiro said:


> Por más que lo intento, no logro imaginarme a un peruano gritando:
> "¡Viva el Perú, pene!"
> "¡Viva el Perú, cáspita!"
> "¡Viva el Perú, caray!"
> U otras similares.
> Yo creo que lo de malsonante hasta por ahí nomás, depende del contexto.
> Fino no es, claramente, pero...



Muy bien dicho, Vampiro. En el Perú creo que nadie o casi nadie debe de estar enterado de la sinonimía carajo=pene. La palabrita es bastante fuerte, aunque ya no suene tan mal; de hecho, a menudo se la lanza para reforzar o finiquitar algún argumento (aunque no sea más que como un acto de bravuconería o valentonada):_ ¡He dicho, carajo!_ No creo que en una oración como esa pudiéramos cambiarla por chucha, mierda, o caray, caramba y algún otro eufemismo semejante.


----------



## Vampiro

jorgema said:


> Muy bien dicho, Vampiro. En el Perú creo que nadie o casi nadie debe de estar enterado de la sinonimía carajo=pene. La palabrita es bastante fuerte, aunque ya no suene tan mal; de hecho, a menudo se la lanza para reforzar o finiquitar algún argumento (aunque no sea más que como un acto de bravuconería o valentonada):_ ¡He dicho, carajo!_ No creo que en una oración como esa pudiéramos cambiarla por chucha, mierda, o caray, caramba y algún otro eufemismo semejante.


Bueno, con "¡He dicho, caramba!" te arriesgas a que te miren medio raro...
_


----------



## Pixidio

No cabe tanta pacatería en el hilo... Cáspitas, recorcholis y demás son palabras insulsas, pusilánimes, suenan mal... Y, fundamentalmente, no expresan lo mismo: uno es muy expresivo y las otras están desgastadas por la decencia o la corrección. Yo usaría lisa y llanamente mierda (dependiendo el contexto, a veces se ameniza un poco con el carajo y si hace falta más suavidad, con un modesto caramba). 
¡¿Dónde mierda estamos?!
¡El tipo no se olvida de nada, mierda/ la puta madre! 
¡Andate al carajo/ a la mierda!
¡Es un genio dibujando, se va a la mierda/ al carajo!

En los tres ejemplos hay más opciones pero no quiero ser el malhablado de WR. Son vulgares pero nadie te va a lapidar por decirlos, igual que no se te haga costumbre...
_Una ultima cosa  _


----------



## Jaén

dorianita said:


> Hola swift,
> estoy analizando un texto de un escritor argentino y quiero saber si en lugar de "carajo" el autor hubiera podido utilizar otros términos más argentinos o mexicános (ya que había vivido en México).
> Gracias


Pues si querías que pareciera "más mexicano", te digo que con el "*carajo*" está bien representado, pues es lo que se usa habitualmente en un modo más o menos vulgar. No sé el contexto de la frase que pones.

Si quisiera parecer menos vulgar, usaría  "*caray*", y si se quiere muy vulgar, usaría "*chingao(s)*", aunque este último se use más cuando queremos expresar contrariedad, y con este mismo sentido, pero no vulgar, se puede usar "*caramba*".

En México, como ya dijeron antes, el "*carajo*" no es sinónimo de pene, y mucho menos de niño.

Cuando celebramos a nuestro país con un "*viva*", ya sea cuando la Selección Nacional gana un juego (allá cada San Juan), o en las celebraciones de la Independencia, decimos:

"*Viva México, cabrones!*"


----------



## mra_zhn94

*Nueva pregunta
Unión de hilos*​
Qué significa esto ? Tiene sinónimo?

Cuenta Andrés Eloy que muchos años después de muerto el Libertador, había un acto en la plaza Bolívar de Caracas y la estatua, las coronas, las flores y los discursos oficiales. El presidente, todos de “paltó” y de levita, rindiéndole honores a Bolívar. Y detrás de las matas estaban unos viejitos, no tenían dientes, agachados, viendo el acto, y se reían. Entonces, viene la lectura de la última proclama y un señor, con voz de locutor: “Colombianos, habéis presenciado...”, rememorándolo. Y los viejitos se reían y hablaban de Bolívar. ¿Por qué se reían? El poeta termina descifrando la incógnita. Al final dijo uno de los viejitos: “Mira, lo que dicen éstos, dicen que era alto, dicen que era fuerte, dicen que hablaba grueso. No. Era chiquitico, era flaquito, tenía la voz chillona y fastidiosa”. Y dice uno al final: “*¡ Carajo! *, pero se nos metió en el alma y nos hizo libertadores”.


*Hilos unidos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Accipiter

hola,
sacado de la RAE

carajo, ja

1. m. malson. miembro viril.

2. m. y f. despect. malson. Col., C. Rica, Hond., R. Dom. y Ven. Persona a la que en una conversación no se quiere mencionar para desvalorizarla. Ya está aquí ese carajo.



carajo

1. interj. malson. U. para expresar sorpresa, contrariedad, etc.

Saludos


----------



## Kaxgufen

http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?img...d=0CDAQMygAMABqFQoTCOr2vtGc1sgCFUWPkAodjAMNTg

El carajo es también una parte de las antiguas naves a vela. Iba en él el vigía, y tal vez fuera un castigo porque estaba expuesto a las inclemencias del tiempo y a los movimientos del barco, mucho más que en cubierta. 
Entonces "mandar al carajo" es lo mismo que "mandar a la m....", más o menos.


----------



## tusi

En este caso, de todas las opciones que apunta Accipiter que salen en el diccionario, es la última: expresión malsonante que se usa para expresar contrariedad. Al personaje le parece mal que hablen de Bolívar en esos términos, usa una palabra fuerte y malsonante para callar las críticas (y las risas) y lo refuerza con una frase para ensalzarlo. 
Como expresión malsonante, tiene bastantes sinónimos y depende del lugar en el que se use. Se podría haber cambiado también por otro tipo de expresión menos malsonante (como "Basta ya", por ejemplo) sin afectar demasiado al sentido.

Saludos.


----------



## Rodal

Pienso que en este caso se usa carajo para comunicar júbilo : "¡viva la patria carajo!"
En Chile decimos: "¡que viva Chile mierda!"


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Kaxgufen:

En el link que pones, se lee: Según la *real Academia de la lengua*, _“Carajo”_ era el nombre que se le puso al espacio ubicado en la parte más alta de los *mástiles de las antiguas carabelas españolas*.

Asumiendo que se refiere a la RAE, ésta no registra tal acepción. La palabra _carajo_ para referirse a la cofa de los barcos antiguos parece haber sido cosa de marineros (porque, en efecto, la cofa y la parte superior del mástil se asemejan al órgano masculino).

Si uno busca diccionarios o glosarios con terminología náutica, la palabra _carajo_ no figura (o figura en algunos diccionarios de poca fiabilidad).

A tal punto, que algunos dicen que todo este asunto de que _carajo_ era la cofa de los barcos antiguos es una leyenda urbana, una ocurrencia que alguien tuvo en tiempos recientes, y se desparramó rápidamente.

Yo creo, después de haber buscado información al respecto, que _carajo_ sí era un sinónimo de _cofa_. Pero sólo en la jerga maliciosa de los marineros. Como bien has dicho, de allí surgieron expresiones como _mandar al carajo._


----------



## Rodal

Concuerdo con Miguelillo.


----------



## Aviador

Rodal said:


> Pienso que en este caso se usa carajo para comunicar júbilo : "¡viva la patria carajo!"
> En Chile decimos: "¡que viva Chile mierda!"


Aunque yo escribiría ambas interjecciones separadas con coma: _¡Viva la patria, carajo!_; _¡Viva Chile, mierda!_.


----------



## Kaxgufen

El Caballero Audaz said:


> Me entretuve buceando en Google, a ver si conseguía desentrañar "el misterio" , pero sin éxito.
> Lo único que puedo añadir es que tal vez el origen del bebistrajo (y lo trato así porque detesto los carajillos) sea francés. Me baso en que en "Papillon" el protagonista narra que, estando preso en Colombia, invitó varias veces a los guardianes a beber café con coñac, que él llama "café a la francesa" (sic - aunque cito de memoria y cabe en lo posible que fuera "a la marsellesa", lo cual también sería "sic").
> 
> Un cordial saludo,


Creo recordar que el café de Charrière / Papillon era con unas gotas de somnífero...que tenía sabor anisado, y él lo llamaba "a la francesa". De hecho cuando le preguntan, responde "Con anís adentro". Seguramente el Pastis marsellés.
Por acá, ya casi no se usa (porque lo desplazaron) pero se pedía "café con gotas" sobreentendiéndose "de cognac".


----------



## Kaxgufen

y como dijera nuestra inefable almorzadora: ¡Carajomierda!


----------



## Perrino

En un video del canal que se llama "Lyna" que es una youtuber argentina Melina iba a decir "carajo" y se oyó un blip de censura.
Supongo que en argentina la palabra "carajo" se considera muy vulgar


----------



## Kaxgufen

Aviador said:


> el primer significado de carajo es simplemente _pene_ y, como tal, una palabra inapropiada en algunos contextos.


De ahí que el censor (seguramente automático) lo tape con un blip...
Lyna dice carajo como quien dice mierda o laputamadre y no como quien dice cazzo.


----------

